# Yi Jianlian likely in 2006 draft



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz054.asp

Maybe Houston can draft him

Yao + Yi = Best chinese big man combo to play in the NBA ever !


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Yao + Yi = Best chinese big man combo to play in the NBA ever !


That'll be because they're the only ones. 

Well, it depends on how well he does in the workouts. If he does well, then it might not be too much of a stretch to draft him if we get maybe the 10th pick. If he doesn't do well, we just might be able to snag him with our second-round pick. It's from the Knicks, so it should be about 33rd overall.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

belgian said:


> Yao + Yi = Best chinese big man combo to play in the NBA ever !


 :boohoo: 

Ha Seung-Jin=Best Korean big man to play in the NBA ever!

Yuta Tabuse=Best Japanese guard to play in the NBA ever !


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> :boohoo:
> 
> Ha Seung-Jin=Best Korean big man to play in the NBA ever!
> 
> Yuta Tabuse=Best Japanese guard to play in the NBA ever !


so true. lol
If Yi is entering the draft, just pick him. It would be better for his development to play along side with Yao. They've been playing together in Chinese National team. Can't say anymore, pick him, trade away Swift and fillers for SG, and/or PG. Draft another guard from the 2nd round (no Dee Brown) If the above are achieved in the offseason. Rockets are very watchable upcoming seasons.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yao and yi jianlian can secretly talk plays in chinese so the opposition will have no idea what theyre doing and the next second jianlian comes off a screen for yao and dunks it over ben wallace or sumthing

you know how it works .. no1 will know what theyre saying = advantage

then they teach tmac chinese and rockets will win championship


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

belgian said:


> Yao + Yi = Best chinese big man combo to play in the NBA ever !


:laugh:

I knew a Belgian guy once. He was completely humorless apart from the odd Clint Eastwood line which he may or may not have used facetiously. At least, I think he was Belgian. Or Polish.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Seriously, We need someone that can contribute immediately. Yi has potential, but right now he's like a poor man's Swift.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> :boohoo:
> 
> Ha Seung-Jin=Best Korean big man to play in the NBA ever!
> 
> *Yuta Tabuse=Best Japanese guard to play in the NBA ever * !


couldnt it be:
Yuta Tabuse = Best/Biggest Japanese player ever in the NBA


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:djparty: 

DRAFT HIM!!!!!!

YIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> couldnt it be:
> Yuta Tabuse = Best/Biggest Japanese player ever in the NBA


Hehe, I like this game.

Yuta Tabuse - Best Japanese Post Player ever in the NBA.
Ha Seung Jin - Best Korean 3 point shooter ever in the NBA.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> Hehe, I like this game.
> 
> Yuta Tabuse - Best Japanese Post Player ever in the NBA.
> Ha Seung Jin - Best Korean 3 point shooter ever in the NBA.


Ha Seung Jin - Best looking Korean in the NBA.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Ha Seung Jin - Best looking Korean in the NBA.



LOL that might be goin over the line LOL


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

chn353 said:


> LOL that might be goin over the line LOL


Haha, he's the only Korean in the NBA and he's STILL not the best looking Korean in the NBA.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Haha, he's the only Korean in the NBA and he's STILL not the best looking Korean in the NBA.


LMAO REPPED!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I just hope he drops to the second round so we can pick him and Brandon Roy up.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

any more pics of this guy?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Haha, he's the only Korean in the NBA and he's STILL not the best looking Korean in the NBA.


HAHA that is funny as hell :clap: REPPED


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ha Seung-Jin - Best set of teeth for a Korean player in the NBA


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hmmm this guy intrests me, are there any sites that offer stats and what not? I wonder what this guy can bring to the table. 

Anyone got more information on him? Hopefully in english lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well now that i read the description here http://nbadraft.net/profiles/yijianlian.asp , he really really gets my intrest. Hopefull its a 2nd round pick up. I honestly woulndt mind seeing this guy play. But he would most deff need to bulk up some if he wants to make it into the NBA


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Yi: International experience important, not qualified for NBA yet
Yi's agent: negotiation with CBA and the club will begin after CBA finals
source: http://sports.sina.com.cn/cba/2006-04-19/03392167949.shtml


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

jiangsheng said:


> Yi: International experience important, not qualified for NBA yet
> Yi's agent: negotiation with CBA and the club will begin after CBA finals
> source: http://sports.sina.com.cn/cba/2006-04-19/03392167949.shtml


this is killing me, cant read it. Somebody please do some translation. thx.
I used to google translater, it says that he has something to do with the MAGICS? What's wrong?
I think Yi would be a mid first round draft pick rather, if he enters.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

basically Yi is choosing between getting more exp and the risk of being totally benched for lack of exp.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

google attempting to translate the article. i havent read it, so i have no idea how well it worked.

http://translate.google.com/transla...fe=off&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> hmmm this guy intrests me, are there any sites that offer stats and what not? I wonder what this guy can bring to the table.
> 
> Anyone got more information on him? Hopefully in english lol


Here is a pretty good "scout report" on Yi by a Mod of Hoopchina (the biggest bball site in China):



> Yi Jianlian
> 
> Home Town:Shenzhen,Guangdong,China
> Club:Guangdong Tigers
> ...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

A 34 inch vertical aint bad considering how tall and long he is.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Basketball: Yi Not to Enter NBA Draft
http://en.chinabroadcast.cn/301/2006/04/19/[email protected]


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> Basketball: Yi Not to Enter NBA Draft
> http://en.chinabroadcast.cn/301/2006/04/19/[email protected]


wtf???

anyway, I do think he needs one more year in the CBA, that way he can have a better comprehension and won't be a bust


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jiangsheng said:


> Basketball: Yi Not to Enter NBA Draft
> http://en.chinabroadcast.cn/301/2006/04/19/[email protected]


I knew it.... 

I guess Yi's still having too much fun in China. And its not like the mocks have been helping him, he was at least mocked as a top 5 pick when he first appeared in the scene, now that he's actually gotten better and proven himself, he's not even a lottery pick??


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wait, seems this English article is just a translation of a Chinese article whose writer is notorious for making up stories, so possibly this is not true.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This kid's still raw, sounds like a pretty poor man's Dirk. I think he ought to play at least one more year, seeing how young he is. I'd like to see him play in the World's or whatever that thingy is this summer for the Olympics and see how he fairs amongst fierce competition. I mean, this isn't like a first time thing, but I think this is the best oppurtunity to show everyone what he's really capable and if he's worth the pick, with Yao possibly not playing for the National team this year, then he will obviously get more attention and carry the team more.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Wait, seems this English article is just a translation of a Chinese article whose writer is notorious for making up stories, so possibly this is not true.


 Before Yao was drafted, there were a lot of rumors flying around. This is probably one of them.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

DRAFT HIM
BECAUSE FANS LIKE
BECAUSE FANS LIKE


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

sdfgtrew said:


> DRAFT HIM
> BECAUSE FANS LIKE
> BECAUSE FANS LIKE


that would be a money making move, not a championship move.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Portland trail blazers might move up to get him thats the latest ive heard.


----------

